# حساب قطر ماسورة مياة تغذية



## alzaher.bebars (15 يناير 2015)

ياريت حد يقولى
كيف يمكن حساب قطر ماسورة مياة تغذية بسرعة تغذى عدد من الفرعات معلومة القطر ؟


----------



## fayek9 (19 يناير 2015)

على حسب الفرعات دى بتشتغل مع بعضها مرة واحدة ولا فى Diversity


----------



## toktok66 (19 يناير 2015)

انت تقدر تعرف قطر ماسوره التغذيه بناء على عدد الوحدات الصحيه- وليها جدول في الكود المصري


----------



## alzaher.bebars (19 يناير 2015)

toktok66 قال:


> انت تقدر تعرف قطر ماسوره التغذيه بناء على عدد الوحدات الصحيه- وليها جدول في الكود المصري


الجدول اللى تقصده بستخدمه بس بيدينى قيم مختلفة عن اللى موجود فى التصميم


----------



## toktok66 (20 يناير 2015)

سهله يبقى التصميم معمول بالحسابات الهيدروليكيه مش بطريقه الجدول. ..وانت قولت ان عندك الاقطار مكتوبه على اللوحه ..فين السؤال ؟
لعلمك طريقه الجدول معتمده على دايفيرستي


----------



## toktok66 (20 يناير 2015)

شوف انت عندك حدود السرعه في مواسير المياه ليها رينج تقريبا 4f/s وانت عارف القطر الداخلي للفرعات احسب Q للفرعات وجمعها وارجع اقسم ال Qtotal على السرعه هتعرف القطر الدا خلي للفرعه الرئيسيه وده بدون دايفيرستي بس هتضمن ان الشبكه شغاله بشكل كويس


----------

